# Looking for a stalk for my 870



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I have an 870 supper express. I love this gun and shoot many hundreds of shells a year, duck, goose, upland, clays, and of course COYOTES!!!

This is the newer type with the safety in the back of the trigger guard. A guy with smaller hands gets his middle finger beat to $hit with the heavy recoil shells. I would like to try a pistol grip , not thumb hole, type stalk. I'd like it in camo. I'm not a fan of the "AR" look ,any one ever see anything like that ? PLEASE let me know. Thanks. :teeth:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No luck surfing the gun stock makers on the web ?


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

All I can find is thumb hole, in camo and "Black AR" type.

Some have a normal stalk like and a pistol grip but only black and they look like the drop the stalk WAY down low. Just wondering if I'm not seeing something or someone has an idea...???.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACKHAWK-KNOXX-Talon-Black-Thumbhole/dp/B003ELILYY/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1391098807&sr=8-12&keywords=blackhawk+knoxx+stock

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/prod/Knoxx

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/prod/Knoxx


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Yup I looked at those too Nothing set off my primers, Thanks. Most are "BLACK" and "AR" like. Don't think I'd be happy whit them. Thanks.

More like this... I Photo shopped the thumb hole stalk.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/11638


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

HUMMM ? Looks like it may work, I'll have to look it over closer. One of the reviews said it covered part of the trigger guard. The safety is in the back of the trigger guard , Humm. Sure wish it was camo Just have to do it my self I guess Thanks.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Did you all already forget about Cheaper Than Dirt !!!! I havent


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Remington Shurshot stock at Cabela's. Black or two different camo patterns.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Remingtonreg-ShurShot8482-Thumbhole-Stock-and-Forend/708634.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dshurshot%2Bstock%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=shurshot+stock&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products

:hunter:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

bar-d said:


> Remington Shurshot stock at Cabela's. Black or two different camo patterns.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Remingtonreg-ShurShot8482-Thumbhole-Stock-and-Forend/708634.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dshurshot%2Bstock%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=shurshot+stock&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products
> 
> :hunter:


"*Available for models:* Remington 870, 11-87. Fits 12-gauge 3" models only."

I saw them too, thanks


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm confused; when did an 870 NOT have the safety at the rear of the trigger guard? I thought that's how they've been since the beginning of time.
And yeah, Cheaper Than Dirt is still on my do-not-support list, too, due to their shenanigan.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

There a plastic drop in thing now and there a lot thicker then they where in the beginning of time. Makes my finger hurt. I have a BIG bump built up on my middle finger from it. :frusty:

I do love the gun....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Did you all already forget about Cheaper Than Dirt !!!! I havent


Yea if you did!!! I got some 30 rounders I could let go for say $90 a piece there good buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!! and thats cheaper than dirt there good buddy!!!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I just put a Remington Sureshot stock on my 11-87. Love it! Helps reduce the recoil from the 3" 4bk rounds nicely.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Right on Rodney !! Some people talk but never back it up !! or something like that, lol


----------

